# Digital Thermostats



## GoodTimes

I'm wondering what the thoughts are about digital thermostats:

Did ya do it? Was it difficult?
Do ya think it was worth doing?
What brand did you go with?
Any problems/regrets?


----------



## RI-23rs

My TT came with a digital one from the factory. It could be standard on trailers delivered to the northeast. I would check with your dealer, you might be able to get one as a option.


----------



## outback loft

GoodTimes said:


> I'm wondering what the thoughts are about digital thermostats:
> 
> Did ya do it? Was it difficult?
> Do ya think it was worth doing?
> What brand did you go with?
> Any problems/regrets?


My Outback had the DuoTherm Comfort Temp thermostat already installed when I bought it. At first I wanted to change it to a standard thermostat, but I am now finding it to be very useful. It actually has a Automatic Generator Startup mode, so that the generator does not run constantly to run the a/c. I had to get a wiring diagram from dometic, and run wires to the generator on the rack on the back of the Outback, but it has been very useful. I now set the temperature, the generator will start up, and about 2 minutes later the fan comes on, and another minute after that the compressor kicks on.

Apparently it can also control up to four different zones of heat and a/c if your trailer is that big. (You can even have a/c on in one zone and heat in another.


----------



## NDJollyMon

DIGITAL THERMOSTAT MODIFICATION:

Here are directions for replacing a factory (standard Duo Therm) RV thermostat with a digital (home) model.
Why? I find that the manual RV type thermostat doesn't give an accurate read on the physical temperature, nor kick on and off often enough to heat/cool evenly. Replacing with a digital model, gives more USER CONTROL over the temperature, as well as programmability. (I didn't replace the remote control thermostat in my old OUTBACK...just my SOB trailer)

The model I used is a RiteTemp model 8085C. They are made/sold for Home Depot Stores, but I got a great deal on a brand new one on eBay. ($38.56 shipped) Main reason I used RiteTemp brand: Outstanding website info, and support...especially directions for RV installations.

Labeled Wires hooked up correctly:










The mod is very simple, and the directions are easy to understand. You basically cut the power to the furnace/AC, take off the cover of the old stat, label the wires, remove them. Put up the new one, wire it and you are on your way. I wanted to be able to use my HI FAN as well as LO FAN switch...so I used an ALTERNATIVE wiring scheme to the one at the link listed above. I didn't have to add any addition switches to do it this way either. The only drawback to wiring it this way...you won't be able to use the thermostat's ON switch to circulate air when you aren't in HEAT or COOL mode. (if you use it that way) Here's how it works with the ALTERNATE WIRING SCHEME: When I want LO FAN, I simply turn the stat on HEAT or COOL, with the FAN switch in AUTO. If I want HI FAN I put it on HEAT or COOL, with the FAN switch in ON.

Here is the ALTERNATE WIRING SCHEME:
(keep in mind wire color varies on trailers, so don't wire it by color...use the letters)










NOTE: This ALTERNATE wiring method required me to remove the GAS/ELEC jumper. (small plastic thing on new thermostat) The +7.5 wire is taped off and not used anymore. The new thermostat is powered by batteries.

New digital Thermostat installed:










*This model has a 'touch screen' where you can simply touch it to change settings. There is also a 'stylus' on the frame you can use if you like.

The new stat works very well. It keeps the trailer at a more even, accurrate temperature. It's also much easier to tell what the temp is by looking at it. (big mumbers as opposed to old slide bar) Plus...it's just plain COOL!


----------



## beachbum

Where do the wires come from? I have the remote control, no wires from the A/C unit to the wall that I can see.
david :


----------



## webeopelas

I like that touchscreen, but I had an older Hunter laying around, so I installed that. I like that alternate that allows you to control the fan. But my A/C shut the fan on and off as it runs anyway, so I always leave it on high.

Definitely seems to hold temp better.

Beachbum,

I don't think this is possible with the carrier units. The remote is digital already, and there are no wires in the wall. That is probably why Keystone used them for awhile, less install work.


----------



## beachbum

webeopelas said:


> I like that touchscreen, but I had an older Hunter laying around, so I installed that. I like that alternate that allows you to control the fan. But my A/C shut the fan on and off as it runs anyway, so I always leave it on high.
> 
> Definitely seems to hold temp better.
> 
> Beachbum,
> 
> I don't think this is possible with the carrier units. The remote is digital already, and there are no wires in the wall. That is probably why Keystone used them for awhile, less install work.


Yeah, that's what I thought. I remember reading the Carriers have a "thermistor"(??) on the main board. The remote just makes adjustments to that. There is about a 4-6 degree difference between actual temp and a/c operating temps. I'm not really sure what can be done about the temp differential when the remote is used. Thanks for the clarification.
david :


----------

